# The Woods Expedition



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 29, 2016)

Greetings members of The Bell Tree! I was told of your legendary candy cravings around these parts and I jumped at the opportunity to work with you in your search!  You see, I also crave the sweet taste of candy and this time of year has the perfect opportunity for the both of us to find the sweetest candies of them all. However, it won't be easy. The search for candy will lead us right into the most horrible place around here... _The Woods_.





My name is not important, but what _is_ important is the fact that I've been researching the infamous Woods of The Bell Tree for quite some time now. Although it may sound scary, I think we'll be quite alright on this expedition. All we have to do is follow this map I purchased for our trip. 


Spoiler: Open the map









At each region of The Woods, we will need to complete a task in order to get a piece of candy and to move on to the next location. Each area you conquer will yield a different type of candy.






 Edge of the Woods






 Campsite






 The Haunted Path






 The Swamp






 Forgotten Cemetery






 The Deep Woods

We will also receive a temporary memento that will allow us to enter the next location. These will go away after our expedition ends.

Remember, The Woods is a dangerous place and not all who enter will make it out alive. _But it should be fine._  When you're ready, we'll be meeting up at The Edge of The Woods. It looks like it's guarded more heavily this year, so come prepared!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm scared.  I don't want to see anything bad happen to the lovely members of our community...

Be safe everyone!


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2016)

OML


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 29, 2016)

Love the banner and artwork!!  Good luck to everyone that enters the woods!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 29, 2016)

what the heck is going on lol 
excited to be here thou. My first time ^^


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 29, 2016)

By the way, you may have noticed that we updated the candy backgrounds and have added two more colors of course. Also, this event will probably still be open a bit after Halloween, but we'll announce the exact time before it closes.

I mentioned this would be a "small" Halloween event, but it actually turned out to be one of our biggest yet. Oops!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 29, 2016)

Omg . 

My body is ready for this


----------



## seliph (Oct 29, 2016)

I can't wait to die


----------



## Laudine (Oct 29, 2016)

So spooky! Good luck with your candy hunt guys!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 29, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> By the way, you may have noticed that we updated the candy backgrounds and have added two more colors of course. Also, this event will probably still be open a few days after Halloween, but we'll announce the exact time before it closes.



woah. wHAT are those collectibles o:


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 29, 2016)

Ofc the beautiful orange candy is at the darkest and scariest part of The Woods.

This looks amazing though, I love the banner to death.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 29, 2016)

AWESOME


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 29, 2016)

this looks awesome!


----------



## Justaharpy (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Daisy0717 (Oct 29, 2016)

This is awesome!


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm so scared I just pooped my pants


----------



## reicheru (Oct 29, 2016)

Ooh this is exciting! ^-^


----------



## tigsobango (Oct 29, 2016)

Very cool idea!
Bravo!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 29, 2016)

New candies
Happy halloween everyone!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 29, 2016)

Jake said:


> I'm so scared I just pooped my pants



Remember when I pooped my pants at work and I had to call you to come pick me up because I was so embarrassed?


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2016)

Have fun fetchin' candy folks.

Watch out for strangers.


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Remember when I pooped my pants at work and I had to call you to come pick me up because I was so embarrassed?



Good times. Maybe if we venture into the woods together we can recreate the memories!


----------



## thedragmeme (Oct 29, 2016)

Coooollll


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 29, 2016)

Normally I would enjoy participating in these events, this time I'm gonna opt out like all the events I missed out during my break. I have been busy with other things, and I am trying to work on funding my group. I know it's going to be disappointing to see me not participating, but I have too much stuff on my hands.

I hope you guys have fun without me. You might need these new candies.


----------



## Iskalt (Oct 29, 2016)

Such spoopy


----------



## Chicha (Oct 29, 2016)

Yay, so excited for this! Halloween's my favorite holiday and to see an event for it is really great. Kudos to the staff for coordinating this!


----------



## Antonio (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm just curious are these tasks gonna be in-game or on the forums? Cuz i lost my copy of the game and I've been lonely without stitches ever since ;c


----------



## 1milk (Oct 29, 2016)

wait what
is this like a search for candy?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 29, 2016)

Purple candy!!! This looks great, guys!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

orange and purple candy are spectacular! tip of the ol hat to whoever made them!


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 29, 2016)

IM READY


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 29, 2016)

OMG this is amazing! I'm gonna have to leave this till the morning (It;s 1:30am and the clock is due to go back in half an hour!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

How long is this event?! I really don't wanna miss out cause of time differences!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2016)

I just came on a couple minutes ago and saw the banner lol. This is awesome, can't wait to participate and get some of that candy  I don't think I'll be able to trick-or-treat and get some real candy on Halloween, so I would love to participate in this and get some candy virtual candy that is XD. 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 29, 2016)

Awesome concept guys, looking forward to participating!


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 29, 2016)

Shattered said:


> I'm just curious are these tasks gonna be in-game or on the forums? Cuz i lost my copy of the game and I've been lonely without stitches ever since ;c



This year's expedition is contained to The Woods.


----------



## Araie (Oct 29, 2016)

This seems so cool! Thank you guys so much! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 29, 2016)

Wait, the actual woods or like idk?


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 29, 2016)

Oooohhh!!! Two more candies! And one is purple! I love purple collectibles and Halloween collectibles! You are combining my favorite things. <3


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 29, 2016)

Orange candy???!!! This is madness!!!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 29, 2016)

the candies look 10x better with charcoal tbh


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 29, 2016)

I came back to the forums just for this


----------



## Applelicious (Oct 29, 2016)

How do I  participate in this event I've been on hiatus from this place for a while now and just recently came back. So I never have participated in any events on here till now o-o...


----------



## Araie (Oct 29, 2016)

Applelicious said:


> How do I  participate in this event I've been on hiatus from this place for a while now and just recently came back. So I never have participated in any events on here till now o-o...



Go here to start your journey!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2016)

ooh, scary!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 29, 2016)

I can't help but find it funny he "purchased" a map. I'm imagining someone just going around handing villagers maps for a pound or two.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

i wonder when we'll get the gold tools that were on the guide's sidebar ;}


----------



## seliph (Oct 29, 2016)

A bird told me the golden tools and the coins will disappear is that true


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 29, 2016)

nvll said:


> A bird told me the golden tools and the coins will disappear is that true



A little birdie told me that reading the Expedition Guide's thread can be insightful.


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 29, 2016)

Your name is Not Important. What a a nice name.


----------



## seliph (Oct 29, 2016)

What


Oh they're the "temporary mementos" well gg making the best collectables temporary


----------



## hestu (Oct 29, 2016)

oops wrong thread 

super excited for the new candies though!!!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

please make the bell, gold tools, and throwing beans permanent please!


----------



## seliph (Oct 29, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> please make the bell, gold tools, and throwing beans permanent please!



if they do please god make them giftable too


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 29, 2016)

How are people getting collectibles already whaat


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

nvll said:


> if they do please god make them giftable too



oh yes yes, gotta keep that inflation up, amirite ;}


----------



## wassop (Oct 30, 2016)

woahwoahwoah it's that time of the year


----------



## Chicha (Oct 30, 2016)

the candies look so much better with a darker background! 

Aww, some aren't permanent? ;^; The good luck bell looks so cute! Yellow collectibles are my weakness.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 30, 2016)

owo whats this


----------



## seliph (Oct 30, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> oh yes yes, gotta keep that inflation up, amirite ;}



idc about inflation i just love black and gold and want a whole lineup


----------



## N a t (Oct 30, 2016)

What'd you say you were selling? Purple?.... PURPLE? PURRRRPLEEEEE! PURRRRPLEEEE! PURRRRPLEEEE!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm already 100% sure I am going to be bitten by a zombie so I am trying to prepare for that


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 30, 2016)

How do you move on once you've done the first challenge?


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 30, 2016)

This event looks incredible! Let the spookiness begin........wait.......what?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 30, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> How do you move on once you've done the first challenge?



You'll receive something that gains you access to the next part.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Oct 30, 2016)

wot dis


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 30, 2016)

Ohh looks cool , I will be entering later today.


----------



## sej (Oct 30, 2016)

Yay! This looks a lot of fun!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

oh my lord im loving these new collectibles!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Oct 30, 2016)

1. The waterproof.

In case I got wet and a good camoflage as well.

2. The torch. 

Well presumably it's quite dark in a haunted forest, and I don't wanna bump into any Zombies.

3. The Wet wipes

Just in case I get some dangerous unknown substance on my body.

4. The Earplugs.

To drown out thesound of the forest.

5. The watch.

I need to know what's a good time to sleep and what isn't.

You may have noticed I didn't have a weapon in that list. This is because even if I had Excalibur I couldn't ward off a skeleton so a kitchen knife certainly won't do it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh **** it's upside down. Sorry about that


----------



## Togekid (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> View attachment 186913
> 
> 1. The waterproof.
> 
> ...



i think this is in the wrong thread. i think this is the thread that your post belongs in, so you might want to go and post it there if you haven't already.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 30, 2016)

Where is everyone getting the golden shovel/music note collectibles from? Are they from the challenge?


----------



## Araie (Oct 30, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Where is everyone getting the golden shovel/music note collectibles from? Are they from the challenge?



Yes, come from the challenges in the Woods.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 30, 2016)

omgomgomgomgomgomg


----------



## amanda1983 (Oct 30, 2016)

Ooooh this looks fantastic and very appropriately eerie! Gorgeous artwork and cool setup - I love it!!!


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2016)

The artwork is amazing! Kudos, guys!


----------



## Libra (Oct 30, 2016)

This seems like a very fun event and the new collectibles look cool. <3 Thank you, staff, you guys rock! ^_^


----------



## cornimer (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks to all the staff for making such a cool event! I'm having so much fun and all of the new collectibles are so nice. I never imagined there would be so many! Also I have a music note collectible my life is now complete <3


----------



## Aniko (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you! Really fun event. Collectibles are nice.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 30, 2016)

Are those coin collectibles, shovels, etc permanent?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Are those coin collectibles, shovels, etc permanent?



nope! from what we know they are temporary!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 30, 2016)

Also, are any of them tradeable?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Also, are any of them tradeable?



also no!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 30, 2016)

Ah! Guess they are just temps then XD Nvm my previous question 

Now heres a question that I would love to know...

Are the candies available in shop tommorow? Also, are purple and orange gonna be even more expensive than the blue, and if so, are they tradeable as well?

+ Jack doll price XD I hope its not too high...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah! Guess they are just temps then XD Nvm my previous question 

Now heres a question that I would love to know...

Are the candies available in shop tommorow? Also, are purple and orange gonna be even more expensive than the blue, and if so, are they tradeable as well?

+ Jack doll price XD I hope its not too high...


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Ah! Guess they are just temps then XD Nvm my previous question
> 
> Now heres a question that I would love to know...
> 
> ...



purple and orange candies i assume are tradeable and will most likely sell for more


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 30, 2016)

mmk, thanks for answering my cache of questions XD


----------



## Trystin (Oct 30, 2016)

Woods Expedition Guide said:


> A little birdie told me that reading the Expedition Guide's thread can be insightful.



Guide is salty. I like it.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm confuse, what am I suppose to do.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 30, 2016)

Shattered said:


> I'm confuse, what am I suppose to do.



There's a link on the front post which takes you to the first task.


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 30, 2016)

The shiny new candies on display will only available this year to those whom conquer the thrilling tasks at hand. In the future, the spirits may relent their grip, but it is not always clear.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 30, 2016)

Woods Expedition Guide said:


> The shiny new candies on display will only available this year to those whom conquer the thrilling tasks at hand. In the future, the spirits may relent their grip, but it is not always clear.



Yay!!! Trick or treaaat!


----------



## pandapples (Oct 30, 2016)

Way better idea than restocks, thank you! Also nice new candy bg


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 30, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> I'm scared.  I don't want to see anything bad happen to the lovely members of our community...
> 
> Be safe everyone!



ty Oblivia *blushes*


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 30, 2016)

Pretty confused about these challenges in The Woods I saw mentioned a couple pages back for the limited time prizes. Am I missing something in plain sight or did these challenges end already?


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 30, 2016)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Pretty confused about these challenges in The Woods I saw mentioned a couple pages back for the limited time prizes. Am I missing something in plain sight or did these challenges end already?



Go here:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?63-The-Woods

At the "top", in sub-forums, you'll see the second task, and once done (and approved) the third, etc...


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 30, 2016)

JeffreyAC said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?63-The-Woods
> 
> At the "top", in sub-forums, you'll see the second task, and once done (and approved) the third, etc...


Thanks. Thought there might have been something different for the stuff like the shovel but guess I'm just waiting for approval on the second task.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 30, 2016)

Is it just me or did the candy change back to it's old background colour


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Is it just me or did the candy change back to it's old background colour



Try hard refreshing. (Shift+Ctrl+R in a lot of browsers.)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2016)

holy **** how did i forget about the woods and the halloween event
theres like
a kajillion new collectibles
i spent all my tbt on shrooms </3


----------



## N a t (Oct 30, 2016)

When will the event end? I'd be really disappointed if I don't get very far, because I had to start a day or so late :/

Figures my week had to be hectic as Hell.


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (Oct 30, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> When will the event end? I'd be really disappointed if I don't get very far, because I had to start a day or so late :/
> 
> Figures my week had to be hectic as Hell.



i've had the same issue, today is the first time ive been able to log on in a month!


----------



## seliph (Oct 31, 2016)

please leave tbt like this it's so nice on the eyes


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

^ Agreed. I love having a spooky theme all the time, but we should have like, day time and night time spooky themes.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 31, 2016)

2spooky4me


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (Oct 31, 2016)

When does this end?


----------



## Bowie (Oct 31, 2016)

I love this theme so much. I wish they made themes for all occasions, like on Christmas and stuff.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 31, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I love this theme so much. I wish they made themes for all occasions, like on Christmas and stuff.



I hope you see my kit submission because you'll really appreciate it.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 31, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I hope you see my kit submission because you'll really appreciate it.



Okay, that's absolutely amazing.

Still haven't decided whether I'll join in or not. Probably won't have the time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 31, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Okay, that's absolutely amazing.
> 
> Still haven't decided whether I'll join in or not. Probably won't have the time.



It's fun and there's candy to be won! I'm glad you enjoyed my submission, it's covered in glitter too which was hard to capture


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2016)

can we keep this skin forever?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 31, 2016)

TFW you get two notifications and it's not your ticket to the next round... =[


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Now I'm just waiting for the next part now that I've done the recipe.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 31, 2016)

I love the Halloween theme so much! It looks great


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2016)

Justin said:


> Have fun fetchin' candy folks.
> 
> Watch out for strangers.


So fun Jubs!!! Great job guys!!!


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

This event has been really awesome! I am seriously loving my first Halloween here <3

Even though I was here in early 2015, I missed like, all of the holidays and events.

I'm having alot of fun, and I just adore the purple candy. I also love the new candy backgrounds. The grey really makes our pretty candies pop! Thanks alot to the staff for putting together such a huge event, with great art, stories, and fun. And lets not forget about the woods. Our favorite place to unwind and just go crazy! <3


----------



## ian (Oct 31, 2016)

how do i join in on this?


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

ian said:


> how do i join in on this?



Head into "The woods", and enter "The edge of the woods". From there, you'll have to complete certain tasks, in order to open up the next board. Once the next board has opened up, complete the activity required to move on, and another board will open after you receive your prizes. Rinse, and repeat. It's very fun and easy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?392479-The-Journey-Begins-The-Edge-of-The-Woods

This link will take you to the first challenge!  Have fun!


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 31, 2016)

Welp, I'll come back to the forum when this "event" is over.
People tend to lose their minds when The Woods opens up and I don't feel like seeing/dealing with all that crazy. xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2016)

So I have a question. I went to the entrance of the woods found the task completed the task and posted at 9:30 this morning it's almost 2 o'clock in the afternoon now I'm just wondering when are they when does the next task open? I thought once we posted it automatically unlock to the next one if that's not the case can someone please explain this to me pretty please?


----------



## Heyden (Oct 31, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> So I have a question. I went to the entrance of the woods found the task completed the task and posted at 9:30 this morning it's almost 2 o'clock in the afternoon now I'm just wondering when are they when does the next task open? I thought once we posted it automatically unlock to the next one if that's not the case can someone please explain this to me pretty please?


Mods have to manually let you advance by sending you one of those yellow collectibles. Sadly it can take a few hours rip


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Mods have to manually let you advance by sending you one of those yellow collectibles. Sadly it can take a few hours rip



Ahhhhh bummer. Well rip to this event I guess. I don't even see any mods on. I was at work from 3-12 last night so I didn't get to start until this morning. I go in again at 5:30-11:30 tonight.


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

@DaCoSim

It's just like Heyden said! I submitted something around 12am or 1am last night, and have yet to receive my things. The mods have to manually send us our stuff after checking our submissions. If things were sent automatically, by a bot or something, people could totally bullcrap entries and get their stuff while others work hard for it. In other words, it's probably possible that people could abuse the system. That's why each submission is personally checked by a mod, and then your stuff is sent! They have lives of course though, so we all just gotta be patient, even if it kills us lol.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> @DaCoSim
> 
> It's just like Heyden said! I submitted something around 12am or 1am last night, and have yet to receive my things. The mods have to manually send us our stuff after checking our submissions. If things were sent automatically, by a bot or something, people could totally bullcrap entries and get their stuff while others work hard for it. In other words, it's probably possible that people could abuse the system. That's why each submission is personally checked by a mod, and then your stuff is sent! They have lives of course though, so we all just gotta be patient, even if it kills us lol.



Ahhh thx guys. Guess they're on in the evenings. You guys have fun!!! Getting my costume ready for work tonight.


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Ahhh thx guys. Guess they're on in the evenings. You guys have fun!!! Getting my costume ready for work tonight.



I hope you have a very fun and spooky time at work! It's great when a workplace knows how to give their employees a fun time, if they're working through the holidays, especially!


----------



## Peter (Oct 31, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> So I have a question. I went to the entrance of the woods found the task completed the task and posted at 9:30 this morning it's almost 2 o'clock in the afternoon now I'm just wondering when are they when does the next task open? I thought once we posted it automatically unlock to the next one if that's not the case can someone please explain this to me pretty please?



Already been said by a couple of people but we do have to manually check the entries and give the prizes out ourselves, and I know we've all been pretty busy the past few hours

That being said, I'm here now so it looks like a few candies will be let loose .


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 31, 2016)

Peter said:


> Already been said by a couple of people but we do have to manually check the entries and give the prizes out ourselves, and I know we've all been pretty busy the past few hours
> 
> That being said, I'm here now so it looks like a few candies will be let loose .




Thx Peter! I just wasn't sure. I actually went in the members area to find Nat thinking maybe I was supposed to go to him. Bows head in shame lol!!!


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 31, 2016)

how do I do the next task xP I just finished the first one


----------



## seliph (Oct 31, 2016)

Yo whoever made the very last activity good job, it was the best part IMO


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 31, 2016)

I hope you guys keep this open for a while...I haven't been able to move forward in hours...


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I hope you guys keep this open for a while...I haven't been able to move forward in hours...



Me too! I submitted my last entry almost 24 hours ago, I think that was when? It was like 12 am to 1 am. I would be so freaking bummed if I didn't get the candy I wanted the most.


----------



## Seroja (Oct 31, 2016)

can we still participate? a bit late to the party ;A;


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 31, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Me too! I submitted my last entry almost 24 hours ago, I think that was when? It was like 12 am to 1 am. I would be so freaking bummed if I didn't get the candy I wanted the most.



Looks like I replied to you requesting more information, check out the thread to see what's missing from your submission!




Seroja said:


> can we still participate? a bit late to the party ;A;


Definitely! There should be plenty of time left. Come and join us on the expedition


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2016)

Woods Expedition Guide said:


> Looks like I replied to you requesting more information, check out the thread to see what's missing from your submission!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely! There should be plenty of time left. Come and join us on the expedition



Oh how embarrassing! I didn't realize I had to have the temporary collectibles active in order to see the board. I never noticed your reply. I shall fix it asap! Thank you!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't really know where to post this, but who is saying "candyyy!" in the audio clip? I assume one of the staff members.


----------



## Kaiserin (Nov 1, 2016)

I posted my entry over hours ago and didn't receive anything, did I miss anything?


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Don't really know where to post this, but who is saying "candyyy!" in the audio clip? I assume one of the staff members.



My guess is all of them


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> I posted my entry over hours ago and didn't receive anything, did I miss anything?



Yes, please check the thread! There are some things missing from your submission.


----------



## Kaiserin (Nov 1, 2016)

Woods Expedition Guide said:


> Yes, please check the thread! There are some things missing from your submission.



I updated my post pages back!c:
You told me: Please show your ingredients (with name tag) so I added the picture in.


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> I updated my post pages back!c:
> You told me: Please show your ingredients (with name tag) so I added the picture in.



Seems like your image is broken, sorry! Is this the correct link? http://i.imgur.com/oNGwPuM.jpg


----------



## Kaiserin (Nov 1, 2016)

Woods Expedition Guide said:


> Seems like your image is broken, sorry! Is this the correct link? http://i.imgur.com/oNGwPuM.jpg



Oh! Yes that is correct!


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

Please halp, I em trapped in de woods


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2016)

I hope the woods stay for at least another day. I'm really enjoying these challenges and would really like to get a chance to do them all. ^_^


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

Holla said:


> I hope the woods stay for at least another day. I'm really enjoying these challenges and would really like to get a chance to do them all. ^_^



I think they maybe be around for at least two more days, given the message in the shop. Or at least one more day, and then the new flowers and birthstone will be postponed another day while the staff make their site changes and deliver prizes to people, etc. I just got into the Deep Woods late last night, so here's to hoping my brain can get me out of these spooky woods before it's too late!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

how do i start this???


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> how do i start this???



Just enter the board called the edge of the woods, and follow the instructions 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This whole event is pretty easy until you reach the end!


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm at the forgotten cemetary! This event is really fun.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 1, 2016)

CinnamonBuunn said:


> I'm at the forgotten cemetary! This event is really fun.



not when you get into the deep woods tho lmao ;n;


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 1, 2016)

Its reminding me just a bit of the fair, but in a more personal expedition kind of way. Love it!


----------



## Tensu (Nov 1, 2016)

Has any specific end date been announced?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm kinda bummed out that we don't get to keep these cool trinkets after this event ends...


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 1, 2016)

Tensu said:


> Has any specific end date been announced?



I am wondering the same thing, especially because I would love to be able to finish, but I am not always on when I am given the "clearance" to move forward....and I know they have to individually look at each. and. every. one....so it takes a while.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 1, 2016)

I really wanted to do this but sadly I just don't have the time right now. So much for the beautiful orange candy. ;-;


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

it ends wensday/ tomorrow midnight.

do i get a notification/pm when ive passes the first stage or?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 1, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> it ends wensday/ tomorrow midnight.
> 
> do i get a notification/pm when ive passes the first stage or?


You should get a PM notification when you recieve the candy and the key to the next challenge I believe.


----------



## ceremony (Nov 2, 2016)

I'll give it a try I guess?


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 2, 2016)

I'd love for the guide to wake up and start handing out some candies!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2016)

Our 2016 Halloween event is now over! A new thread for its closing will be posted shortly.


----------



## Holla (Nov 3, 2016)

Even if the final riddles were way beyond me this event was tons of fun! ^_^ Thanks mods!


----------

